# ok, somebody tell me how i'm supposed to bathe a lab!



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I've tried a few different ways of bathing her, and I just can't seem to do it. normally, you get a dog wet, you soap them up, you rinse them off... but her hair is so water repellent i can barely manage to shampoo her coat and it never gets her undercoat or her skin clean. she swims in the ocean and rivers all the time and rolls in gross things every so often, so now and then she needs a bath. AND I can't get her in the tub (she's too stiff), so I'll have to use a baby pool or get her in the shower I suppose???

I feel like a total dummy, I can't seem to get her clean LOL


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Put on a sturdy pair of rubber kitchen gloves and use your hand to rub against the grain of the fur while running the hose over the dog. A rubber curry comb run against the grain serves the same purpose. You might also try a hose attachment with different spray options...the "jet" choice works well on Alvin.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

aha!! that's where I was going wrong, you have to go AGAINST the grain! thanks


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

It takes a while to get Moose too, Chesapeake/Lab...like said, against the coat works good...he hates baths too, so that doesn't make it much easier.


----------



## ecodogboutique (Apr 22, 2010)

I have friends who have a lab (Brady) and from what I understand, bathing him is NOT a regular event 

As with bathing any dog, make sure you have everything you need for the procedure. These are, a towel, drying mat, dog shampoo and a brush. 

Prior to bathing your lab, give your him/her a quick brush to remove any loose hairs. This will stop any clogging in the pipes and will stop the tub (provided you decide to try the bathtub route again) from filling up. There will be quite a bit of hair that ends up in that brush but at least by giving your lab a brush you remove the worst of it. 

If your labrador is a puppy and you have never bathed him before you might need a helping hand for the first few sessions. 

If you need a second pair of hands the best way to make good use of them and get the job over and done with quickly is as follows: 

One person hold the labrador firmly, but with no unnecessary pressure, so that he does not shake or jump out of the tub. 

The second person must then keep control of the water and do the shampooing. 

Bathing your dog is very messy, so keep as much water in the tub and wear old clothes 

I use the shower to wash my mini-schnauzer, lol...I know it's a far cry from a lab but it's the best analogy I've got at the moment. Using the shower is very flexible and allows me to rinse everywhere. 

First I give my dog a good rinse. This will remove any surface dirt and any more loose hairs. Then I turn off the water and apply shampoo. I give her back plenty of attention and the her "arm pits" and around her neck. Around the top of her tail as well. 

Once that is done I turn on the water again and begin to rinse out the shampoo. When doing this I make sure that under no circumstances any water or shampoo goes into her eyes. I thoroughly rinse out everywhere shampoo could possibly be to make sure that she has no irritation. 

The entire bathing procedure should be done while talking to your dog (my dog and I talk ALL of the time) and letting him/her know how well they are behaving 

Make sure you praise your dog for being so well behaved. 

Drying your lab is very simple if you live in a hot climate and being that we are in spring, it should be fairly warm wherever you live. However, in colder climates you may wish to use a hair dryer. If you do, make sure that you do not hold it too close to the skin and that it is not on full power. I recommend a very good towel dry and then a hair dryer. But be careful. 

While I'm sure no breed enjoys a bath, Labradors are very fast learners and will soon understand that they need a bath every now and then.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

bathing the min pin compared to her is a peice of cake  i just throw him in the laundry tub and use the sprayer attachment. i don't think we'll be able to get her in the tub, and she doesn't fit in the shower lol. so i guess i'll have to try either a baby tub or a rubber livestock water tub. either that or take her to the car wash. KIDDING


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Are there any pet stores in your area that offer a self-service dog bathing area? I know we have a couple around here, but I live in a fairly large city so I'm not sure if you would have that option.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If you wash your dog from an outside hose please make sure it's hooked up to a warm and cold water source. I have mine going off a splitter that is attached inside to my washer hook-ups. Cold water baths for dogs is not recommended. 

My lab doesn't much care for baths either but he will at least walk up to the tub, but I have to lift frint then back end in. He will shrink as small as he can in the farthest corner from you but after enough corrections he will eventually stand for it. Oils are a problem with him and my previous lab. Getting a good shampoo is key i s washing oily dogs, as well as going against the grain with the water as you're wetting and scrubbing them. My guys seem to prefer circular motion with your nails  We usually wash our under coated oily breeds 2 times (lather rinse repeat). 1st is to get them wet, 2nd is to actually clean.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

there are doggy washes in town but it's a 40 minute drive and a bit costly. i'm sure the hardware store has an inexpensive attachment to hook the hose up to the kitchen sink. otherwise I'll have to use buckets of warm water.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I actually use a waterbed fill kit attachment.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

ahhh! great idea!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah... I'm full of 'em


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Other than the unpleasant feeling of cold water on skin, why would cold water not be recommended for dog baths? This is assuming, of course, that the water and the ambient temperature are not unreasonably cold (ie freezing).


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Anything below normal body temperature will start sending a dog into a state of hypothermia. Let alone useing hose water which is relitevely ariound 40 degrees. That is way too cold for a dog. 

Also using cold water does not help to break up the natural oils that coat the skin and fur. Ever try washing a greasy hamburger pan in cold water even with a ton of soap? Doesn't work too well, but take that same grease laiden pan and add HOT water and a little soap and job all done.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...Ok, well I don't have a Lab, but my dog does have an undercoat 

During the warm months - I fill up a Baby Pool half way and let it stand in the sun until it warms up - and then I lather him up, one half of his body at a time, scrub him with my hands so I can get all the way down through his hair and then hose him off (keeping the hose close to his fur so it gets deep down & removes all the shampoo)

During the colder months - I use the Furminator Waterless Shampoo Spray lightly about once a month -- I spray lightly then work it in with my hands.

If for some reason, if he gets really dirty during the colder months, I put him in the tub and use the Furminator Waterless Shampoo Spray, work in with my hands and rinse off with X-Large Cups of Water (I don't use regular dog shampoo in the tub, because I can't be sure all of it would be rinsed out with just the cups/and my dog would freak if I put the shower on) So by using the waterless spray, it's OK if I don't get it all - and he gets the benefit of a water bath.

He's not to fond of baths - so I always have someone to help me - to prevent disaster 

Good Luck to you


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I made myself a dog washer using a recirculating pump, a 6 ft garden hose, a hose end cap that I drilled holes in and fiberglass window screen held in place with a large rubber band on the bottom of the pump to keep fur/hair out of the pump. I use my laundry room sink that has a gfi outlet (but you can buy a portable gfi) for safety in using electric around water. I fill the sink with a couple of inches of warm water, add shampoo. Place dog in tub. As you hold the hose in one hand pointing down into tub, away from dog, plug in the pump. The pump starts recirculating the water and shampoo through the bottom of the pump out through the hose. Use hose (has lots of force, dogs love the massaging sensation) to clean dog. With the right shampoo there is no need to scrub. To rinse the dog, unplug pump and let water out of laundry tub. Spray suds (if any) with vinegar to more easily wash suds down the drain. Fill tub with more clean warm water, plug pump back in, rinse dog. You can add a little vinegar to the rinse water to assure rinsing all shampoo out.

Occasionally, to keep the pump clean, I run 50/50 vinegar and water through the pump and replace the screen on the bottom. Actually, I cut two pieces of screen to put on the bottom, turned so the holes in the screen do not match up.

Many grooming salons have a similar set up but not necessarily homemade.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Anything below normal body temperature will start sending a dog into a state of hypothermia. Let alone useing hose water which is relitevely ariound 40 degrees. That is way too cold for a dog.
> 
> Also using cold water does not help to break up the natural oils that coat the skin and fur. Ever try washing a greasy hamburger pan in cold water even with a ton of soap? Doesn't work too well, but take that same grease laiden pan and add HOT water and a little soap and job all done.


I always wash the dogs outside with a hose and cold water, but I can guarantee the water to my house never gets anywhere near dropping 40 degrees.

I also don't bathe them when it's cold out, below about 70, which is really only about a month or two worth of days here. Half the year it's closer to 100 degrees.

The dogs act like it feels very good usually, even though they don't care for the bath. Much zoomies, much rolling on the grass, like a big party.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Using warm water on doublecoated breeds also helps loosen up the undercoat so much of it comes out during the bath. It amazes me at how many people use a cold hose on their dogs! I cannot imagine the screaming match that would ensue if groomers were using only cold water on pets. I would no sooner use a cold hose on a dog than I would on my child, 40 degrees or not. Its still COLD water.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I was hoping a groomer would chime in on this. A groomer friend fo mine told me once use the hottest water your dog can tolerate for thebeginning of the bath to get the loose hair shed out (hot water = shedding dog AND BOY does it), then when you rinse and prepare for the conditioning coat use cool water that barely feels cool to the touch (so what's that ... like tepid?) to stop the coat from shedding. Any truth to that??? It seems to work for my pups.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I was hoping a groomer would chime in on this. A groomer friend fo mine told me once use the hottest water your dog can tolerate for thebeginning of the bath to get the loose hair shed out (hot water = shedding dog AND BOY does it), then when you rinse and prepare for the conditioning coat use cool water that barely feels cool to the touch (so what's that ... like tepid?) to stop the coat from shedding. Any truth to that??? It seems to work for my pups.


Yes, very warm water helps loosen undercoat, and will help remove the rest after drying. Cooler water doesnt' do much for holding the coat in, that I am aware of, but it can seal the hair shaft and leave a shinier coat, just like with human hair.


----------



## staffymom (Apr 16, 2010)

Warm water is all that's necessary. Warmth causes the follicles to relax making it easier to remove dead hair. And as previously mentioned warm water helps break down the oils that act as glue when mixed with dirt. You actually don't want the water to be too hot since this can damage and severely strip the hair shaft. You want some natural oils to remain otherwise the coat becomes brittle and breaks. And very hot, anything jacuzzi level temps can actually damage the actual follicles. 
For clients who want to bathe their own dogs at home in between groomings, I tell them to take which ever shampoo they choose and dilute it in a milk jug before applying to dog. This helps coat the dog more evenly and creates a better lather. Then rinse with cool to almost cold water. This closes down follicles and it does help slow shedding. 
I live in Cali. so maybe not what everyone deals with....but I guarantee our hose water isn't even close to 40 degrees. And for a dog to become hypothermic from bathing would actually take quite a while. We humans (and some lucky dogs!)swim for hours in pools that run around 70ish degrees without any harm. (Not to mention the 55-60 degree ocean at the dog beach where 100's of dogs swim all year round)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

staffymom said:


> I live in Cali. so maybe not what everyone deals with....but I guarantee our hose water isn't even close to 40 degrees.


Probably not in CA or TX, but here in SD the tap water is COLD. I haven't taken the temp but 40 wouldn't surprise me. It hurts to run cold tap water on my hands. A friend who is an HVAC worker tells me that "on-demand" water heaters don't work here because the ground water is so cold.

I have rinsed the dogs off with the hose but I wouldn't do a full bath that way. Brrr!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Probably not in CA or TX, but here in SD the tap water is COLD. I haven't taken the temp but 40 wouldn't surprise me. It hurts to run cold tap water on my hands. A friend who is an HVAC worker tells me that "on-demand" water heaters don't work here because the ground water is so cold.
> 
> I have rinsed the dogs off with the hose but I wouldn't do a full bath that way. Brrr!


Here in IL our water is the same. VERY cold. I haven't taken a thermometer to it either, but wouldn't be shocked at 40 degrees. It hurts to run it on my hands too..and I do know that many people around here wash their dogs with that hose water..Shocking and cruel IMO.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Makes sense, down here we use lake water as our water source which isn't cold to start with, it gets stored in an above ground water tower, and is not that cold at all in summer.

I could stand bathing in just the cold water myself. In the summer straight water from the hose feels so good, I often just hold the hose over my head and soak myself down if I am working outside. About the same as falling out in the pool, in fact the pool can get a bit warm in summer and the water can hit 90 degrees.

Love the idea of diluting the shampoo in a jug, I'm going to us that one.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Anything below normal body temperature will start sending a dog into a state of hypothermia. Let alone useing hose water which is relitevely ariound 40 degrees. That is way too cold for a dog.
> 
> Also using cold water does not help to break up the natural oils that coat the skin and fur. Ever try washing a greasy hamburger pan in cold water even with a ton of soap? Doesn't work too well, but take that same grease laiden pan and add HOT water and a little soap and job all done.


The fact that warm water works better on dirt and oils makes total sense. The rest of this seems pretty suspect to me. 

My original question did specifically assume that the ambient temperature and the temperature of the water are not unreasonably cold (ie freezing). I would definitely agree with you that 40 degrees is unreasonably cold, but the average canine's body temperature is around 101 degrees, if I remember correctly. I find it difficult to believe that water colder than this would cause hypothermia, especially considering that the amount of water exposure is fairly short during a doggy bath. How would retrievers do their work or dogs enjoy the beach if this were true?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> Using warm water on doublecoated breeds also helps loosen up the undercoat so much of it comes out during the bath. It amazes me at how many people use a cold hose on their dogs! I cannot imagine the screaming match that would ensue if groomers were using only cold water on pets. I would no sooner use a cold hose on a dog than I would on my child, 40 degrees or not. Its still COLD water.


Warm water does wonders on 'hard to wet' coats, that's for sure. And no I couldn't imagine giving a dog a cold bath every time either...the only time i 'cold hosed' my dogs, was when we were at the dog park, and they were dirty from the lakes or ponds (muddies on feet and legs). Everyonce in a while, sure, but bathing a dog in cold water isn't for me either...I could only imagine what the clientele would have to say about the manner if they found out!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Here water doesn't get very cold but my dogs get bathed in warm water. It makes a huge difference in their comfort. I am so glad I finally figured out the hose to the kitchen faucet thing, no more clogged drains, wet dog smell in the house or dangerous clean dog zoomies on the tile floor.

Sassy's fur won't get wet until I get some shampoo into it. So I squirt water on her figuring some will get in, apply shampoo, wet her again and then work in the suds.

Also if you walk the clean wet dog dry and every 5 minutes brush or rub the fur you get out astonishing amounts of fur. If I do this once a week during shedding it greatly diminishes the fur in the house. I think HV drying is better but this works great. And they get dry. Hard to wet=hard to dry.


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 12, 2010)

Hello! I know I am new, but yesterday was my first time bathing my Yellow Labrador Pup, she is 11 months old and was smelly! I didn't have any Mane & Tail so I grabbed the next best thing, All-Natural No Chemical/Biodegradable Dish soap (Chlorox Green Works) I tied my pup's leash to a gate, with her on my lawn, I asked her to sit and proceeded to wet her with the hose using the "Shower" function, I cupped the water so it cascaded over her fur until she got used to the direct spray, she wasn't thrilled but she didn't freak out either, I lathered her up real good, and then hosed her off. Air drying is probably easier than going through about 5-10 towels, so that is what we did. Gloves, Sham-Wow's, Conditioner, treats are all optional for me, Lots of praise and "Good Sophia!" works. We got her 3 days ago and already I have taught her that the Dremmel (Nail grooming tool that I use instead of clippers) is not something she should be scared of  hope that helps!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hm.. I used to bathe my horses with hose water all the time, not really any other option. They were no bigger than a large dog. None of them ever suffered hypothermia. Don't know why it would be different for a dog.. just saying.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i dont know how true it is abo0ut the hypothermia thing ( i have personally never heard that before, but i will agree about bathing in warm water. first of all, can you imagine being tied to a fence and forced to endure a cold bath? i personally would consider that torture b/c i dont like cold showers (not even when its hot, maybe a few seconds of cool water then its hot again). im sure some dogs could care less, but im sure others hate cold water too (they are all different). 

the finish when you bath in warm water to cold is astronimical (imo). a dog bathed in warm water comes out a lot nicer than one bathed in cold (this i KNOW, when i worked for corp we had a busted water heater for a few days and had to use cold, the difference was unbelievable. even dogs with a shorter coat (like labs) feel nicer and the effects last longer then if bathed in cold. 

As far as horses, that, to me is a complete different thing that can't even be compared to dogs. first off, horses (even small ponies and minis), have a lot more weight and fat to protect them against cold water that hits them. horse hair and dog hair are completely different. horse hair doesnt need to be perfectly bathed and clean for a haircut to be done well, dog hair does. and i would actually argue that all horses i have owned looked better after warm baths, had more shine to their coat, and were easier to keep clean longer, and seemed to enjoy it more. the only time i noticed horses enjoying the cold more was when they were worked and hosed off afterwards.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> Hm.. I used to bathe my horses with hose water all the time, not really any other option. They were no bigger than a large dog. None of them ever suffered hypothermia. Don't know why it would be different for a dog.. just saying.


Having had horses for many, many years, and working as a riding instructor, and racehorse groom with my ex husband (the trainer) I do NOT advocate using cold hose water on them either. I have always used warm water, even if it meant filling buckets and letting them sit in the sun at the farms without hot water hookups...and that isn't many farms. I am not sure about the hypothermia statement..never heard that myself either..but I'm sure that freezing cold water (thats what comes out of our hoses here) is not an enjoyable experience and is cruel IMO.


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 12, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Having had horses for many, many years, and working as a riding instructor, and racehorse groom with my ex husband (the trainer) I do NOT advocate using cold hose water on them either. I have always used warm water, even if it meant filling buckets and letting them sit in the sun at the farms without hot water hookups...and that isn't many farms. I am not sure about the hypothermia statement..never heard that myself either..but I'm sure that freezing cold water (thats what comes out of our hoses here) is not an enjoyable experience and is cruel IMO.


A dog is not going to get hypothermia from a cold hose... have you run through a sprinkler before as a child? we are in mid May here in NYC, and obviously you wouldn't bathe your dog in the hose during December. 

shocking the dog with ice cold water is also not too bright, you adjust the dog to the temperature and only wet him/her when you need to. he/she is not sitting in an ice bath, you are simply rinsing, lathering and rinsing again. The dog will survive. However if you have a small breed, like a JRT or a dachshund or something tiny with a thin coat and no protective coat, I would err on the side of caution. use your best judgment, if you give your husky a hose bath, its completely different from hosing off your Pomeranian.


----------

